# motherboard chipsets? wtf is that?



## doomgiver (Apr 28, 2012)

Z68

P67

H67
^^ what does it all mean?
are there more versions? H68? P68? Z67?
1155, 2011, 775, 1366?? which sockets work on which?

amd is even more confusing :
990FX

890FX

890GX

880G

740/780G

any help pls? just some basic differences across vendors and platforms, thanks!!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

Motherboard chipsets are like onboard graphics


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 28, 2012)

motherboard companies do not produce all the components that you find on it. They actually assemble all the parts and present it in market. For that they acquire different parts from different places. the PCB (printed circuit board) itself comes from a different company. For ex:
say GIGABYTE mobo: The socket, the ram slots, the northbridge, south bridge, PCI, PCIE all these are assemled in the factories of GIGABYTE. According to the processor mobo socket will vary. For INTEL, socket will be of INTEL LINE for AMD, socket will be of AMD LINE. Now each type processor supports upto a level of socket on which it sits. So with evolution of PROCESSORS  socket also changes. in each mother board the total components are divided into three parts.  refer *this * According to the pic the main three parts are the socket, northbridge and southbridge controll total mobo components. The chipset with "g" means integrated graphics and without means separate GPU required for display in monitor. 

*FACTORY TOUR*

* nan-ping*

Hope this will throw some light.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah, but i want to know the differences between chipsets.
like amd 880 and 890


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 28, 2012)

now see *this*


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 28, 2012)

It's (Intel ones) explained in a simple way here buddy.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 28, 2012)

I think ico has clearly explained all different types of motherboards for SandyBridge in one of his threads. Do check it.

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150570-intel-sandy-bridge-lga-1155-motherboard-thread.html


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2012)

In very simple words, Motherboard chipsets are the big chip where controllers of all the components are present. It can be divided into two parts; Southbridge and Northbridge.

Normally Northbirgde contain the controllers for the components which needs faster CPU access. Memory Controller, PCI-Express/AGP controller etc are placed inside the Notrthbridge. Now most of them have been embedded inside the CPU die.
Southbridge contains all the other component's like USB controllers, SATA controllers, IEEE or E-Sata controller etc. 

You are asking about the difference between 880G and 890GX...it's like 890GX is more feature rich, it offers more bandwitdh so can accomodate higher number of PCI-E lanes, more number of USB ports etc.

Apart from this Southbridge do have an Oscillator which strengthen the signals going to and from. The communication medium is basically electric signal, 5Volt or 1..0V or 0. In practical there is no such exact 5V or 0V and there is always an amout of fluctuation present. So suppose somehowthe 5V signal somehow discharges some current and lowered to 3V. It is the circuitry of Southbridge which detects these kinda changes by some algorithm and regenerates the signal.


----------



## Minion (Apr 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> yeah, but i want to know the differences between chipsets.
> like amd 880 and 890



As far as i know 880 has IGP but 890 don't have IGP.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2012)

^^You know in wrong or partially wrong. 890GX has IGP HD 4290 whereas 890FX doesn't have. Same is true with 990X and 990FX.


----------



## Minion (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry bro I thought there is one version of 890 chipset thanks though for correcting me.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 28, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^You know in wrong or partially wrong. 890GX has IGP HD 4290 whereas 890FX doesn't have. Same is true with 990X and 990FX.



yeah, this is waht i wanted to find.
how each one differs from the others.

thanks, everyone, who posted.


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Motherboard chipsets are like onboard graphics


Really?

So I can play games with a P67 "chipset?"


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ Yup
..
..
..
..
..

If it ever had any type of video output. :*


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ Yup
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ...


I thought that the sarcasm I made was obvious, chipsets do everything except graphics output, thats the added feature. Anyway, carry on.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2012)

Chipsets are chipsets. Sockets are sockets.

A motherboard has a chipset and a socket.

Chipsets will definite what all features your motherboard is likely to have.

Socket will define which CPU can fit in.

Hardware evolves. Chipset evolve. New features come in.

CPU evolve. Sockets evolve and may/may not change.

Chipsets and sockets may evolve together. Or you may see a new chipset motherboard with the old socket.

Closing this thread. Because all questions you have asked can be sorted out with the help of Wikipedia.


----------

